# Autism quotient?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

What's your autism quotient?

Take this test to find out:
http://www.msnbc.com/modules/newsweek/autism_quotient/default.asp

Mine was above-average (25).


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I got a 26, it is interesting that many of the questions here could be on a test for social anxiety. I'm guessing that answering them in the way us social anxiety people would puts as higher on this scale too.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

22.

I'm not sure I like this test, but it's just in Newsweek. It doesn't seem designed to filter out other causes for why someone would act in certain ways. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

29 - Great :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

26 here


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

31 - Above average


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Hypatia said:


> I'm not sure I like this test, but it's just in Newsweek. It doesn't seem designed to filter out other causes for why someone would act in certain ways.


 :agree Mine is 23.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

35 - Very high.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

i scored a 30


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

23 - above average


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I got a 31.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

26


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I got 35 -- which they say is average for those with high functioning autism.

One of the questions was something about do you offend people without even realizing it -- see, I can't help being offensive; I'm just offensive without even trying.

Many questions related to social situations, so I'd bet that those with SA would likely get higher scores than the general population on this test.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

34


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

37. . . :shock


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

28...yeah, definitely 28. Time for Wapner. Of course, I'm not wearing any underwear. Got to go to K-mart on Beechmont Avenue in Cincinnati and buy some more. The store on Vine Street closed. Definitely not open.


----------



## down123 (Jun 22, 2005)

phew!!! 15....the average for females!!!.............. :banana


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

19. I was expecting it to higher what with the similarities between SA and Aspergers (high functioning autism)


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I got 29. My mom has believed for many years that I have Asperger's, so maybe this supports that idea. Then again, maybe I'm just shy and introverted.

[edit]: Interesting how men are slightly more autistic on average than women. Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

29...Kevin is right, men have higher rates of autism than women. I don't think I have Asperger's because I am sincere and try not to be offensive. It is just social anxiety and intimidating, yet above-average intelligece (as I have been told by doctors)

Jnmcda0 got it close. No Rain Man jokes! :lol


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

15


----------



## lstein89 (Jul 29, 2004)

kevin the not-so-great said:


> Interesting how men are slightly more autistic on average than women.





millenniumman75 said:


> Kevin is right, men have higher rates of autism than women.


80% of those with autism are male. And that's not surprising... Autism is a very male-oriented condition.

Research has shown a link between testosterone levels in the fetus and development. While chromosomes determine whether a fetus develops anatomically as a male or female, testosterone controls the development of most other male physical characteristics - the broad face, growth of facial hair, muscle tone and percentage of body fat. Most of these characteristics can be managed after birth via medications which regulate the testosterone balance in the body. However, testosterone also controls the development of the brain - which, nearly fully developed at birth, remains virtually unchanged for life.

The more testosterone the fetus produces, the more "male" a brain develops. As testosterone increases, so do mathematical ability, spatial reasoning, and systemizing (skills needed by males for their traditional role of hunting and providing for the family/clan), while empathy, social skills and verbal communication skills decrease (skills needed by females for their traditional role of raising the family). Note that autism is simply the extreme "male" end of the scale.

A current Cambridge University research project also suggests a link between high testosterone levels in the fetus and the development of "male" and autistic traits. Specifically, those fetuses which produced high levels of testosterone now show reduced empathy/social/communications ability and higher systemizing/spatial reasoning/mathematical ability during early childhood. Now, since this project has only been under way for a little over four years and most autism cases are diagnosed around age 5 or 6, it'll be a little while before we can see a definite link between testosterone levels and diagnosis.

http://www.autisticsociety.org/autism-article638.html
http://chronicle.com/free/v50/i26/26a01201.htm
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/index.php?newsid=7417

Oh, yeah... I got a 22 - high average.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a 36


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

21


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I scored a 30.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I got a 26


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

27 but i grew up getting treated like [email protected] so it's no wonder that i scored high on the questions about hating social situations and not wanting to meet new people!


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*ahhhhhh*

I got a 36 I think it made a mistake or something :con


----------



## artemis (Jul 28, 2005)

I got a 28.


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

25...

My understanding is that autistic people are born that way, but I wonder if going a prolonged period without constant social interaction is making me *turn* autistic.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I got a 38, the highest score so far. Do I win a prize?

I've looked into it before, I don't think I have autism or aspergers syndrome, although I can see some simularities. I'm exceptionally good at math and spacial thinking, which is part of what makes me a good engineer. On the other hand think I have good empathetic abilities, when I'm not anxious.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

I got a 28.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*:uo*

30...yikes....above average


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

19. For what it's worth, and with no disrespect to Amelia, that quiz seems like BS and shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

13.

I know a few people who would use a diagnosis of something like autism to justify their selfishness. They really aren't the same thing; I should know, I'm a Special Ed major. (Not talking about any of you -- you guys are beyond awesome)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

31 - above average


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I got 23, borderline above-average.

I guess I can agree with that... I've always felt borderline-normal (on the wrong side of the line, of course).

-Ryan


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> 19. For what it's worth, and with no disrespect to Amelia, that quiz seems like BS and shouldn't be taken seriously.


 :agree I got a 27-above average


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

25


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't know what I got for autism, but I think I scored 100 for ADD. I got to question 8 when I realized there were 50 questions, then I said "the heck with this". :lol


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

15


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

25


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

27


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

20 (high end of average)

i have trouble taking a test like that seriously though. there are way too many factors that could influence the responses for this to really be useful.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

I scored a 38, but as a special ed. teacher, I'm fairly certain I don't have autism. I am introverted and sometimes have trouble with communication skills: understanding jokes or knowing others' intentions. 

It is weird, though, that my score is among the highest out of this thread.

I wonder who said they scored 50??


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like that quiz!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I got 28._


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

31... higher than I would've thought. I looked at aspergers criteria recently and only really meet one of six required points (Gillberg's criteria at the bottom of this page), so I don't have that.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

32


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Wait.. there were 50 questions? Did I miss something or did that just go by extremely fast? 

I got a 9 ~ I think I was thinking about what the answers "should be" for someone who is not autistic.. that quiz seemed bogus to me.

AND.. the answers kept reminding me of Rainman! 

"Def def definitely agree... definitely counting cards..."


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I got 22, but I find that for a lot of the questions it's a bit subjective. Like the one about "do new situations make you anxious?" Yeah they do, but not because I prefer the same old, but because I'm afraid of messing up, being unconfident and all. Also, questions asking about how much I prefer being alone vs. with others, it's hard to answer, since I do want to hang out with others, and I have way more fun when I'm with other people and feel good about it afterwards, but social anxiety makes me less anxious and more comfortable but sad and lonely when I am doing things alone. 

So I might be as high as 25-27, depending on how I answer those questions.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

28


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

vincebs said:


> Also, questions asking about how much I prefer being alone vs. with others, it's hard to answer, since I do want to hang out with others, and I have way more fun when I'm with other people and feel good about it afterwards, but social anxiety makes me less anxious and more comfortable but sad and lonely when I am doing things alone.


Same here. I'm never sure how to answer those kinds of questions.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

21. i think that puts me on the neurotic side of normal.


----------



## xiphopagus (Oct 23, 2004)

34


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I don't know what I got for autism, but I think I scored 100 for ADD. I got to question 8 when I realized there were 50 questions, then I said "the heck with this". :lol


Hah! My exact thoughts. But I suffered through:

19 - average


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:lol I noticed how many questions there were too, seemed like a lot

24


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

*31*

31...above average....great now I am going to be all paranoid that I have autism.

It does make sense though. good idea to post this.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

*?*

do you think sa and autism are related in some way


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35 - I think it is just the social "out-of-shape"ness. We aren't around people enough to pick up on it. The joys of isolation. :fall


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

33


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I scored a 23 -above average.

I find that I do tend to like numbers or group things together, but I do have an active imagination so I think that lowered my score.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I scored 36 :um


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: ?*



Mngirl said:


> do you think sa and autism are related in some way


Not necessarily. This is just a silly test :lol I got a 16.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

39 :um 

A lot fits with SA, and others fit with personality...then again most things are just a bunch of traits that...where was I going with this?...
Anyway, 39


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I got a 35 - very high :um


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

22


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

15


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

14... :stu 

Average, apparently.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My score was 38.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

33


----------

